# Using HP OfficeJet 4620 with current HP drivers & Windows 10



## pgandy (Feb 14, 2016)

why can't I use my printer HP OfficeJet 4620 with current HP drivers now that I am running Window 10?
I could print fine until the last upgrade to Windows 10. Now I can't even do a print screen.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Officejet 4620 e-All-in-One Printer*

Have you installed the full-feature software driver package for Windows 10?








(Click on the image to enlarge and view it)

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

